# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  'little wolf'

## Cass53

How do you say 'little wolf' using English phonetics? I believe the literal translation would be 'malen'kiy volk', but is there a diminutive form if this is being used as an endearment?  
Thanks for the help!

----------


## Lampada

_valchonak_    волчонок pronunciation: How to pronounce волчонок in Russian

----------


## Cass53

> _valchonak_    волчонок pronunciation: How to pronounce волчонок in Russian

  
Thank you for your help Lampada!

----------

